# WPROV Construction Photos



## Westin5Star (Jul 6, 2007)

Is anyone having problems in MyStarCentral in viewing the updated construction photos for WPROV?  I just get red Xs in place of the photos.  I am able to view WLR updated photos without problem.


----------



## formerhater (Jul 6, 2007)

I just checked and I get the same thing.  Based on the descriptions, these are the same old pics they've had up for a few months (except now they're red x's).


----------



## saluki (Jul 6, 2007)

I just tried & was able to get 2 photos to load. The photos were stamped "OCT 2006", though. I would say that 9 month old construction photos are overdue for an update. 

The site also said May 2008 for an opening date. Is that still the date they are targeting?


----------



## formerhater (Jul 6, 2007)

saluki said:


> The site also said May 2008 for an opening date. Is that still the date they are targeting?



They are accepting reservations from owners for stays starting May 3, 2008.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 6, 2007)

Try these (from Jim Johnson) - 1st for WKORN and 2nd for WPORV

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLa...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLa...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0


----------



## saluki (Jul 6, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Try these (from Jim Johnson) - 1st for WKORN and 2nd for WPORV
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLa...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLa...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0



Ahhhh...these are nice.

Thanks, David (& Jim).


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 6, 2007)

Very nice pictures.  Thanks for taking them and posting them.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 6, 2007)

LisaRex said:


> Very nice pictures.  Thanks for taking them and posting them.




These were taken by Jim Johnson - SVO Direct Sales


----------



## califgal (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics! Makes me want to go there right now!!


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 7, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Try these (from Jim Johnson) - 1st for WKORN and 2nd for WPORV
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLa...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLa...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0


Beautiful pictures at both locations!


----------



## duke (Jul 7, 2007)

Made my reservation for May 2008.
duke


----------



## somerville (Jul 7, 2007)

I looked at the Princeville pictures.  Someone not familiar with the area, could find some pictures misleading if they thought they all represented pictures taken from WPROV.  Many of the pictures of Hanalei Bay were from the beach in front of the Princeville Hotel, and some even looked like they were taken from my timeshare - Hanalei Bay Resort.  Neither are very close to WPROV.


----------

